# dog scared of tv etc



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi there...dont know if anyone out there has had a similar problem but would be grateful for any suggestions!We adopted a young border collie a few days ago, no previous history available, and he is perfect in every way except he is terrified of our lounge and tv! Its a nice lounge(!), we live in a bungalow, and its the only way of going from house to garden. He will mostly scoot through with a lead on and we thought it was mainly the tv being strange for him but even with it switched off he will not go through. He is a calm dog except for this. he walks well on and off the lead and recall is good, he loves cuddles, sleeps well and has been clean in the house from day1. We would just like him to be happy to sit with us in the lounge on an evening! Treats are not really helping as he isnt greedy and will take gently from us but dont think he would put himself out to get them!
He also hates the car but the house thing maybe is the most important at the moment. 
Does anyone have any ideas we can try?:idea: Please, we would be grateful and Sonny would be happy on an evening! thanks a million XXX


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What flooring do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't force a collie, they will remember for ever.
I'm sure he will get over this fear in time. does he sit at the door and watch you?
It's so difficult with rescue dogs to understand them sometimes as you have no idea of their previous life. I would let him settle more


----------



## justincjoe (Aug 30, 2009)

we got our bulldog at 6 months old and he was scared of alot of things one being the telly he used to be most scared when in the night garden was on Lol strange i know now hes fine with the tv he will have the odd grown now and again but the hoover is still his number one nemesis


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for coming back!

We have carpet on the lounge floor and vinyl in the hall where he stands looking in to us before going back in the bedroon where he feels safest. Have tried shutting the bedroom door and then he stays in the hall. Last nite we went to bed, put the tv on in there ( the office was on and thats usually quiet with no flashing lights!) and went straight into the hall until we had turned the tv off. 
He is a great little boy in everyother way tho. We had a collie x who was 16 when she passed away a month ago and she was very calm only not liking the hoover (nor do i!!).xxx


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Maybe you will have to build up the dogs trust in you. My rescue BC was not use to a house we think he spent his early years in a shed as he is still scared of hailstones which must have made a noise on a tin roof. But after being settled he is right at home. Once he sees you as top dog he will follow you anywhere.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

The TV in his past has obviously scared him for some reason. Maybe a programme had loud banging or something and he now associates all TV's with the nice.

I also head something about the static can affect dogs too, but its usually they lick the TV or something! Could have the opposite affect on your pup.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's the TV try just having it on without sound and gradually building up from there with him, also try feeding him in your lounge so he starts to associate lounge noises with nice things  hope this helps some


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks all!
He is getting more confident with us by the day....a noise in the garden scared him this a.m and he went thru the patio door all by himself so he has shown himself he can do it! He is fantastic in every other respect, bless him. will keep you up to date xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree dont try and force your dog, i would say completely ignore him but as its the only way to get to the garden you cant really do that, i would suggest bribery, sit on the lounge floor infront of him throwing his toys to yourself all the time ignoring him in time he could be more interested in the toys focused that he will walk in there to play if he does then move gradually into the room and keep playing, there is nothing like food for motivting dogs, could you try feeding him in there when its dinner time put out his food dont make a big fuss just put it down in the lounge, i havnt had this experience so these are just things i would try if i was in your position, our younger dog is still nervous was scared of nearly everything 
(not rooms) and the best thing we did was ignore her she quickly realised they were nothing to fear, she was terryfied of the hoover and i used to switch it on ignore her when she left the room now she chases it around,(much easier than hen she was scared).


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hello! 
I have a collie who can be nervy in some situations, then 100% confident the rest of time so I understand. 
I have two words for you 

CLICKER TRAINING!

My dog used to be afraid of the dishwasher (yeah I know go figure )
So over several sessions I sat a distance away from the dishwasher with him and clicked and treated. Gradually we got closer to the dishwasher and I would do stuff like hand touches with him and asking him to touch the dishwasher door, click, treat/BIG REWARD! It's gradual desensitization and counterconditioning. Try and make it into a game for him. Obviously don't force him- I agree completely with Rona.

If your dog isn't into food rewards use a toy instead. Or high value treats. Have you tried liver? Tuna cake? Sardine cake? You can make these all yourself:
YouTube - How to make homemade dog treats
YouTube - Wheat free dog treats

Hope that helps


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the ideas.... this dog loves his toys on his own terms...he has a kong toy so he has treats to find in it, and he likes that in the garden and the hall but when it comes to the lounge he just completely loses interest. Im not going to force him, we do ignore him when he goes out to the hall ( thats hard for me!) but he doesnt seem bothered. Im wondering whether to give him more time to try or will that reinforce his determination not to go thru the room? should we nip it in the bud before it gets too far down the road and try a behaviourist? Also he comes when he is called on a walk but not in the garden ( when he can go and hide under the hedge) or in the house. God i think i sound really pathetic when i read this back! what kind of mummy am i!!!???


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

You sound like the type of mummy that any dog would love to have


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks lemsy for the link to the recipies that all sounds workable and will look in2 the clicker training.....
Thanks Rona for the sweet msg....
God you are all soooo lovely on here!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Guys...
Just a little update on Sonny....he is settling well now, will walk thru the lounge but not 100 per cent happy with it. we put his bed in there during the day and he will lie and go to sleep. Still spooked by tv but thats ok for now. he jumps in the car no hesitation. We are starting training classes this week, for all of us!!! Thanks for all your suggestions.....nice to know someone is out there!
lots of luv xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad he's settling in, in a few months all this will be forgotten


----------

